# Green LED flashlights?



## James Van Artsdalen (Nov 23, 2002)

What's a good bright green LED flashlight? I mean GREEN, not blue-green and not turquoise.

Red is common and various shades of blue are not hard to find but green seems rarer than UV. Is there some reason green is uncommon?


----------



## x-ray (Nov 23, 2002)

I could be nasty and say a CMG Reactor






Hmm... now I think about it, I can't think of many green flashlights.

You could try an Eternalight Ergo GW, it has two white and two green LED's (many modes - just green, just white, all LED's on etc.)






***edit***

_Just thought of another couple:_

Inova x5 (5 green LED's)






Or

InReTech 2AA Minimag drop in mod (1w green Luxeon LED)


----------



## r2 (Nov 23, 2002)

Try the CC Expedition. I know they offer at least some models with green LEDs. Here's a review of one:

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/ccgreen.htm

- Russ


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 23, 2002)

you could see if you could talk craig outta his new 5w greenie...


----------



## Ratso (Nov 23, 2002)

Streamlight makes green Stylus (1 LED Pen Light), Clipmate (3 LED). I believe Tektite makes a green version of the Expedition (7 LED).


----------



## Mike 161 (Nov 23, 2002)

James;

The "Lightwave 2000" comes with 4 green LEDs. They can also be had with white, blue or red LEDs. The LW2000 uses 3 "AA" batteries, and is turned on-and-off by rotating the head.

The light looks "cheap," but it is really well made. I believe the "LED Museum" gave it a high rating.

I have the green version, and it is bright.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 23, 2002)

I have the green LW2000 also. I is very cool to use in non-competitive light situations. Runs a very long time.

I have a Tektite (same as CC Expedition) with blue LEDs. Waterproof.


----------



## INRETECH (Nov 23, 2002)

We make really nice green flashlights

Green is almost at the center of the human eye sensitivity, but again - for most average usage - we really suggest good old White


----------



## James Van Artsdalen (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I had overlooked the Tek on their website – green is apparently a special order item.

Did Craig write about the 5W green before he went in the hospital? 5W is a lot of power drawn, and a lot of heat to be dissipated!

I have a white LED LW 2000. I agree that it looks cheap but is in reality a fine light (the LW 2100 has a nicer appearance). I keep it in the glove compartment of my car as an emergency light.

I’ll have a look at the Inretech web site.

What is the application for a blue LED flashlight? Blue-on-black is about as hard to read as it gets on my computer monitor – it seems harder for my eyes to deal with than green or even red. Does it win underwater or with wildlife?


----------



## PJD (Nov 23, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, PAL Light makes a green model also. I've always been a big fan of PAL Lights...good quality and BRIGHT for a single LED light!

PJD


----------



## grift (Nov 24, 2002)

James,

blue is used alot for finding blood trails. also makes some creepy crawlers exoskeletons show up as a glowing sorta white.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 24, 2002)

Blue LEDs emit some ( I believe they call it "near UV"). Therefore they floresce many things. I finally found a spider that had a florescent pattern on it. It sure looked cool. Should have found out what it was. Scorpians and some fish will glow. Blood stands out very well if you use amber glasses. 

The first time I turned out all the lights I was surprised at all the florescent objects in the house. I use the newspaper's TV guide. Sometimes I'll highlight some shows I want to see with a yellow highlighter. At night I'll shine the 7 Blue LED at the TV guide and the highlighted shows jump out. Unless an object is florescent' blue tends to take away color rendition. Most people find the beam to be irritating. This is why most folks would rather use white. 

My experience is that green is worse when it comes to color rendition. Everything turns to shades of grey/green. My little green 2000 will light up a path pretty well. I'm sure it is brighter than a white 2000. When the power goes out in the neighborhood I'll go out and shine it around and people are fascinated with the green beam. It' really kinda pleasant to look at.


----------



## road__kill (Nov 24, 2002)

I carry a green Inova X5, X5MT-GT. It seems to be the brightest of the X5 colors.


----------



## Hemingray (Nov 25, 2002)

The Nichia NSPG series gren LEDs are very bright, 
they were 10,000 mCd a couple years ago, probably better now... I have modded a formerly white LED light to green using these and it is impressive.
There was someone selling these in B/S/T a couple months ago, he had LOTS of 'em.

Craig's 5W "Terra Destroyer" was a loaner, I believe..

BTW, 72 of the greenies on one of the Dale Wheat 
72 LED PC boards is VERY impressive. I set it up
for 24VDC @ 250 mA.

/ed brown in NH

/ed brown in NH


----------



## INRETECH (Nov 25, 2002)

The NiChia Green LEDs are very bright, I was going to use them for this project that I am working on:

http://www.tri-met.org/max/yellowline/stationart/rosequarterart.htm


----------



## INRETECH (Nov 25, 2002)

Another note: Craig had tested the NiChia green LEDs and I agree with him, there should be a warning sticker on the bag; they are very very bright

In fact, I have noticed that sometimes while soldering to the LEDs they will glow


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Nov 25, 2002)

How about the many satisfied customers who have a BT1 Green torch.

By far the most popular colour torch prior to the introduction of cyan LED's in my range was green.
The LED's are nichia, Maplin Part No NR86T.


----------



## Blikbok (Nov 25, 2002)

CMG makes the Infinity in both green and blue-green. I have one of each, and they are different colors. The blue-green model looks very green unless it's next to a green one. I use mine all the time. We had red, blue, white (non-ultra), green, and blue-green CMG's and the green and blue-green were easily the brightest-looking, followed by blue, then white, then red.


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 25, 2002)

oops, i got them confused, i was refering to the 5w cyan dat2zip, darell, graham, hotfoot, and jollyroger sent him at the nursing home. my bad...


----------



## Hemingray (Nov 27, 2002)

As I remember, the green "Terra Destroyer" was pretty close to 200,000 mCd. That's like 200 of the NSPG500BSs... Eyefryer, indeed...

One NSPG500BS with 20 mA is painful to look directly into. 72? Don't look into that with your remaining good eye...

/ed brown .-)


----------



## Hemingray (Nov 27, 2002)

OOps, I should have proofread.... That's 2,000,000
mCd (probably closer to 1,950,000. That's 195 to 200 NSPG500BSs (sorry, I was up at 3AM, off to work in the "blizzard" at 0430 and here at work at 0600. Need....more....sleep.....

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Darell (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by Rothrandir:
> *oops, i got them confused, i was refering to the 5w cyan dat2zip, darell, graham, hotfoot, and jollyroger sent him at the nursing home. my bad...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah, the light we sent is cyan - the color that appears the brightest to the human eye. Everybody who sees it calls it green though. Next to true green it looks blue, next to blue it looks green. It is all about reference.

Here's one of the twins of Craig's light. I need to get mileage out of this shot since my daughter is probably permanently disfigured.






Sorry. I know - shameless yank off-topic since you said no cyan. But I can't help myself.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by Rothrandir:
> *oops, i got them confused, i was refering to the 5w cyan dat2zip, darell, graham, hotfoot, and jollyroger sent him at the nursing home. my bad...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hey, I was sort of in on this too


----------

